# wondering about f/i in a e46 330



## steve330ischnel (Nov 26, 2010)

im thinking about supercharging, does the active autowerke stage 1 come with an intercooler? (i ask about aa because its currently the cheapest i think) any suggestions for other kits would be great too:thumbup:


----------



## snailinduced (Sep 30, 2011)

Nope, thats level two. 

Level one...

Rotrex C38-81 trim supercharger
8 psi boost level
CNC machined supercharger bracket with hardware
Self-contained oil system with front-mount oil cooler
6 higher flowing fuel Injectors
Active Autowerke/Bosch bypass valve
High temperature silicone hoses with stainless clamps
All mandrel bent tubing for improved flow
Active Autowerke Air Filter (Some Models may use K&N)
Active Autowerke Dyno-Tuned Software
All mounting hardware, plumbing, hoses and clamps
Illustrated instruction manual & installation guide
2 Year Warranty with free tech support


----------

